# Second clutch for the season



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 4, 2019)

Well it's now 7 weeks pretty much to the day since my ELN laid her first clutch for the season. Her first clutch contained 7 eggs of which 4 were viable and 3 were infertile. Those 4 are due to start hatching from Monday January 14th
https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/first-clutch-for-the-season.223465/

She has just finished laying her second clutch, 8 eggs this time and it's still early in the season so there's still time for a third in 6-8 weeks time. This lot, if fertile will be due to start hatching from March 7th.


The female was acting erratically this evening around 4:30pm, looking to exit her aquarium. I placed her in a nesting box with a 6 inch deep substrate of mixed compacted earth and sand - facing west into the afternoon sun... She started excavating her nest immediately and commenced laying.





Compacted nest chamber

8 eggs, 3 tiny ones - runts.

Clutch set up in vermiculite & water 1:1

Into the incubator - 28 degrees C. Will observe for banding/chalking over the next 10 days.



Now I can relax and wait for the third clutch in approximately 6-8 weeks time. 
[doublepost=1546459559,1546417127][/doublepost]After just 12 hours of incubation, eggs # 2,4,& 5 have already started banding. Looking good so far.


[doublepost=1546503667][/doublepost]After 24 hours of incubation, another 2 eggs have banded. Eggs # 1, 2, 3, 4 & 5 are fertile. Still no signs of banding on the smallest 3. 
...Waiting anxiously. 


[doublepost=1546547750][/doublepost]After 36 hours in the incubator, a 6th egg, (one of the 3 runts) has started banding... that is going to be one extremely small _Chelodina longicollis_ hatchling.
6 out of 8 so far, already better than her 1st clutch (4/7). Have high hopes for the final 2.


[doublepost=1546583310][/doublepost]100% viable. 
After 48 hours in the incubator, all 8 eggs in the second clutch have banded. The young new _Chelodina longicollis_ pairing has been a complete success. Wooo


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 4, 2019)

Wow! So cool! After decades of playing with reptiles I've only just learned now that turtles double clutch! Congratulations and well done


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 4, 2019)

Sdaji said:


> Wow! So cool! After decades of playing with reptiles I've only just learned now that turtles double clutch! Congratulations and well done


Thanks man... ELN actually triple clutch... she'll lay again in 6-8 weeks then she'll be done until next November.


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 4, 2019)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Thanks man... ELN actually triple clutch... she'll lay again in 6-8 weeks then she'll be done until next November.



Thanks for sharing! Always exciting when I get to learn something new about reptiles and I'm amazed this eluded me for so long! Sharing information is the best thing about these forums


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 11, 2019)

Well it's that long awaited time again. Day #64 for clutch #2 and there's movement at the station. 1 out, 7 to go. 




[doublepost=1552026928,1551857028][/doublepost]Day #66 sees two more little one's entering the big wild world. 3 out, 5 to go. 


[doublepost=1552294530][/doublepost]A few more little rascals arriving yesterday and today. 


A couple of them are absolutely TINY! 




Only 1 left to hatch now and the last unhatched egg is even smaller.


----------



## Henryturner (Mar 14, 2019)

So amazing. Thanks for posting such pictures. Lovely.


----------



## Barry (Apr 20, 2019)

Wow that’s mad thx muchly


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 20, 2019)

Great series of pictures, thanks for sharing the whole story


----------

